# Strato STB6001 box - IR Codes?



## dave1p (Dec 19, 2002)

Had to replace one of my set top boxes and got a Strato STB6001 from Comet (cos it was cheap)

Does anyone know an IR code that will work with this unit as it's not listed on the TIVO. The support line hasn't got a clue either


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Info about how to get it added to the TiVo database is here. If you have or can borrow a pronto remote it should take around a week.

Alternatively, if you can find out who makes the box that would be helpful, as it may just be a rebadged/repackaged generic box like an Alba or Goodmans under the covers, in which case you could use an existing code.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Alternatively, if you can find out who makes the box that would be helpful, as it may just be a rebadged/repackaged generic box like an Alba or Goodmans under the covers, in which case you could use an existing code.


Is there a customer support line for the Strato? If so contact it and they should be able to tell you if it is really a Goodmans, Alba etc under the hood and what remote codes to try.

Alternatively check out which Freeview boxes are supported by Tivo, take this one back for a refund (claim it kept turning itself off as under sale of goods act this means they have to give you a refund as its faulty) and say you want the money back and not another one.

Then get another Freeview box that is supported by Tivo at Comet or somewhere else. A lot easier to get a refund on a Freeview box at Sainsburys or Tesco really so, you might want to consider getting another one there.


----------



## dave1p (Dec 19, 2002)

I thought it was a rebadged Goodmans but none of the Goodmans codes seem to work. Comet and Woolworths are selling them.

They do not appear to have a website or helpline or anything like that - or if they do they are not advertiseing the fact.

getting it to work with Tivo is not esssential as i have a Matsui box that works but I would like to know I could get it to work.

I may play around with the Palm thing if I get time (and If I can get it to work)


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

dave1p said:


> I thought it was a rebadged Goodmans but none of the Goodmans codes seem to work. Comet and Woolworths are selling them.
> 
> They do not appear to have a website or helpline or anything like that - or if they do they are not advertiseing the fact.
> 
> ...


Did you try all the codes under the manufacurer Freeview. One of those may work.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

This page on the www.satcure.com/digicode.htm website lists three codes for Strato under codes to control tvs and videos with a Sky remote. These three codes seem to be common to a load of other manufacturers including Amstrad and Bush.

So I would suggest you try all the codes under manufacturer Freeview as per my above post


----------



## dave1p (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks for the help so far - I've mailed a set of codes glened using Palm Omniremote to [email protected]

See if that produces anything


----------



## postie1392 (Mar 20, 2007)

The strato stb looks exactly the same as the technosonic stb. is there a code listed for the technosonic, it might be worth trying that


----------

